# Teichbälle reinigen



## Roland O. (22. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt war es auch bei mir so weit - die Teichbälle mussten gereinigt werden. Schön von Hand mit Bürste begonnen (großer Dank an meine ältere Tochter, die sich da freiwillig gemeldet hat). Nach ein paar hundert Bällen, habe ich dann auch mitgeholfen - aber nicht sehr lange. Das ist eine echt sch..ß Arbeit!!!

Eine Lösung musste her, so kann man nicht ein paar Tausend Bälle reinigen, das steht fest!

Guckst du:






Grüße
Roland


----------



## Lyliana (22. Apr. 2015)

Frauen haben halt schon die geilsten Ideen. 

Essigessenz, hilft gut gegen Kalk .... ich würde einfach in den Eimer nach dem der grobe Schmutz weg ist Essigessenz reinspritzen und weiter mengen. 
Dann sollte sich der Kalk leichter abreiben lassen bzw von alleine abblättern. Noch mal abwaschen mit klarem Wasser.... und SAUBER und vor allem Chemie frei. 

Vielleicht klappts ja


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen haben halt schon die geilsten Ideen.
> 
> 
> 
> > Würd ich so nicht unterschreiben


----------



## Lyliana (22. Apr. 2015)

Bist doch nur neidisch


----------



## Roland O. (22. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Frauen haben halt schon die geilsten Ideen.
> 
> Essigessenz, hilft gut gegen Kalk .... ich würde einfach in den Eimer nach dem der grobe Schmutz weg ist Essigessenz reinspritzen und weiter mengen.
> Dann sollte sich der Kalk leichter abreiben lassen bzw von alleine abblättern. Noch mal abwaschen mit klarem Wasser.... und SAUBER und vor allem Chemie frei.
> ...



Ausnahmsweise muss ich dir Recht geben 


Ich selber habe kein Problem mit ein bisschen Kalkablagerungen, aber das mit der Essigessenz muss ich mir merken. Werde das aber erst im nächsten Frühjahr testen - wenn ich mich bis dahin noch daran erinnern kann 

lg
Roland


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Apr. 2015)

Verräter...


----------



## Roland O. (22. Apr. 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Verräter...



oops


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Thomas und Roland,
gegen Essigessenz gibt es nichts einzuwenden. Diese wird auch einen gut Teil der gezeigten Verkrustungen entfernen helfen, und ist biologisch abbaubar . Diese wird allerdings auch verzinkten Stahl angreifen, wie die Ablaufrinne im Video . Für eine effektivere Reinigung würde ich einen Zusatz von Tensid und Citronensäure empfehlen. Die genannten Komponenten sind in vielen "Allzweck-Reinigern" enthalten (nicht gerade die biologischen von Frosch und Co ), so dass man keine Chemikalien-Sammlung bestellen muss. Die Idee mit dem Eimer find ich gut, das Verhältnis von Volumen, Verweilzeit und Wirksamkeit muss man halt testen.


----------



## krallowa (23. Apr. 2015)

Moin,

kurze Zwischenfrage:
Welche Funktion haben die Teichbälle?
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Zacky (23. Apr. 2015)

Winterabdeckung


----------



## Roland O. (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Zacky,

wie reinigst du deine Teichbälle? Hast ja nicht gerade wenige 

lg
Roland


----------



## Zacky (23. Apr. 2015)

wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, bisher gar nicht...überlege schon, sie mal im kurzen Kaltwaschgang durch die Waschmaschine zu jagen...


----------



## Roland O. (23. Apr. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, bisher gar nicht...überlege schon, sie mal im kurzen Kaltwaschgang durch die Waschmaschine zu jagen...


Das ist auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Brittami (23. Apr. 2015)

Im Kopfkissen- bzw in diesem Fall wohl eher Bettbezug.
So wie man auch Legos oder Computertasten reinigt.


----------



## Petta (23. Apr. 2015)

Ein Freund von mir hat eine Mischmaschine,Bälle rein,eine Schaufel Sand und Wasser natürlich und los geht's


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2015)

Rico du hast doch jetzt eine Algenwaschmaschine, steck sie doch da rein


LG René


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> wenn ich mich bis dahin noch daran erinnern kann


Roland , deswegen haben wir es ja hierher geschrieben


Petta schrieb:


> eine Schaufel Sand und Wasser


Das find ich gut ! Ein natürlicher Schmirgel -Dingen's


----------

